# Taping Tools for Sale



## North Country

*Drywall Auto Tools for sale* 
I have the following tools for sale, they are also listed on ebay. They were bought new and used one job, however, we dont do enough drywall to justify keeping them.
Columbia Mud Pump w/ box filler Paid $358.00
Columbia Flat box handle 36" Paid $149.00
Columbia "Fat Boy" 10" Flat Box Paid $349.00
Columbia "Fat Boy" 12" Box Paid $359.00
$1215.00 Invested, Selling for $900.00+ shipping

Porter Cable Drywall Sander Model 7800 $350.00 free shipping

2" Better-Than-Ever Direct Flusher w/ 36" BTE Mud Tube Paid $236.00 Selling for $175.00 Free Shipping

These items are in like new condition, my loss is your gain.


----------



## Whitey97

link the pictures, I may be interested. Where are you located?


----------



## North Country

Located in Northern Michigan, can ship to you. These items are currently on ebay auction.


----------



## [email protected]

I might be interested in the PC sander at about $200.


----------



## North Country

I'll keep it for that price, this has been used on one job only, thanks. Someone will realize the savings.


----------



## Elvis

Hello North Country do you still have anything for sale I'm interested in the 2 boxes, the handle and the pump if you give me a good deal i'd like to buy nthem off you asap.


----------



## North Country

*Auto matic Drywall Tools*

I still have theses, send me an email at [email protected] and we can discuss price, these would have to be shipped to Canada, I assume?


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

Any of this stuff still avail?


----------



## North Country

*Taping Tools*

They are still available, out of business, so I'd like to sell them. Send me an e-mail at [email protected] to discuss.


----------



## Whitey97

sorry to hear bud, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

Price for pump, 2 boxes?


----------



## hooky

North Country said:


> *Drywall Auto Tools for sale*
> I have the following tools for sale, they are also listed on ebay. They were bought new and used one job, however, we dont do enough drywall to justify keeping them.
> Columbia Mud Pump w/ box filler Paid $358.00
> Columbia Flat box handle 36" Paid $149.00
> Columbia "Fat Boy" 10" Flat Box Paid $349.00
> Columbia "Fat Boy" 12" Box Paid $359.00
> $1215.00 Invested, Selling for $900.00+ shipping
> 
> Porter Cable Drywall Sander Model 7800 $350.00 free shipping
> 
> 2" Better-Than-Ever Direct Flusher w/ 36" BTE Mud Tube Paid $236.00 Selling for $175.00 Free Shipping
> 
> These items are in like new condition, my loss is your gain.


 do you still have these items for sale. if so call 605-450-1743 any time after 7:30 in the morning till 8:00 at night. also location. what is the direct flusher? on the drywall sander how did it work? thanks --larry h


----------



## hooky

do you still have these items for sale if so call 605 450 1743 7:30am - 10:00 pm


----------



## 2buckcanuck

hooky
date and time of post are listed in left side of blue bar,I know.....you seen tools for sale and got all excited,we all do it:yes:


----------



## SaskMud

Like wolves my god!


----------



## Q/R LLC.

*Tools*

I'd just like the angle flushers and tube, my email contact is [email protected]. Please send pictures of what you have, close ups to the flusher blade please. Thanks! Dustin


----------

